# 20/20 swap.



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Just curious is Ebay a good place to get a 20V head? I think i might want to swapp my head ecu and angine harnest. I talked to the master teck/owner at Bluewater performance in Denver and he said that to buy the 2.0L 8V stage 2 kit from him and get it installed will b 4100 bills. I asked him about the 20/20 swapp and he said that I will b putting 4300 bills into it. I said **** it ill just go with the 20/20 swapp because I can use 1.8T kits and performance software and gain a venumous amount of hp


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Wait, I thought you already bought a turbo kit? 

From your other thread: 



VwBoy2.0L said:


> I just recently payed my car off and i just recently purchased a Kenetic Motorsports stage 2 turbokit. My car still has an auto tranny. Is there any kind of modifications I have to do to my motor before I get the kit installed? How much psi can my tranny handel?


 Just get rid of the autotragic, you are going no where with it, 20v turbo 2.0 whatever it is you might eventually (lawl) do it's still a ****ing slushbox. 

4 years and you still got nothing but BS posts... figured you would have learned by now son. 


:facepalm:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Jay-Bee said:


> Wait, I thought you already bought a turbo kit?
> 
> From your other thread:
> 
> ...


 J WTF son. See i havent been on this **** in 3 ****in years, and i thought your *** has ****in changed and forgot about me. whats the ****in deal yo u missed me? Well i got good news 4 ya famz I'M BACK SON!!! and Better than ever its the SECOND COMING OF VwBoy2.0L!!!!!! YEEAAHH BUDDY !! 4 yo haten ***. You think i am a ****in multi ****in milionarie where i can just wipe my ****in ***with ****in Franklins u madd wrong kid!!!! Im not gettin rid of my car! so u can go head with that BS!!! Why dont you swapp yo ****y *** 2.0L into a 20V then since u claimin my shyt is a ****in sludge box and cant do anything to it. I am gonna do some **** to it!!!! I want to make sure that i will get the hp i want without no **** ups you know what im saying. Some folks has bills to pay, Car parts are very exorbitant and u have to have the time and money for the damn project. I want a 4 door mk4 golf with a 1.8T and 5 speed tranny but they are rare to find out here in the damn springs. but since i can not ****in find one ima customize my whips engine into the 2.0T 20V. while u still tuning your eight valve with 2.0L software I getting 1.8T software and averaging 5x more HP than ya.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

You sound like possibly the biggest idiot to ever grace vortex with their presence, and thats saying something because there are alot. Your automatic transmission will blow to pieces as soon as you get to 250hp so I hope you have a replacement...:facepalm: 

And also, before you go hating on 8valves look at the q_jet's build. Once you surpass 374 whp then you can come talk to us like you know everything. And at the way you post stuff, im assuming this build, if ever done, will take 5 years to do because you cant even change your own oil but plan to build a 20v 2.0:laugh: 

Thats the end of my rant, feel free to have a "sweet comeback bro"


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> J WTF son. See i havent been on this **** in 3 ****in years, and i thought your *** has ****in changed and forgot about me. whats the ****in deal yo u missed me? Well i got good news 4 ya famz I'M BACK SON!!! and Better than ever its the SECOND COMING OF VwBoy2.0L!!!!!! YEEAAHH BUDDY !! 4 yo haten ***. You think i am a ****in multi ****in milionarie where i can just wipe my ****in ***with ****in Franklins u madd wrong kid!!!! Im not gettin rid of my car! so u can go head with that BS!!! Why dont you swapp yo ****y *** 2.0L into a 20V then since u claimin my shyt is a ****in sludge box and cant do anything to it. I am gonna do some **** to it!!!! I want to make sure that i will get the hp i want without no **** ups you know what im saying. Some folks has bills to pay, Car parts are very exorbitant and u have to have the time and money for the damn project. I want a 4 door mk4 golf with a 1.8T and 5 speed tranny but they are rare to find out here in the damn springs. but since i can not ****in find one ima customize my whips engine into the 2.0T 20V. while u still tuning your eight valve with 2.0L software I getting 1.8T software and averaging 5x more HP than ya.


 Good lord, I've never seen such a badass.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> i havent been on this **** in 3 ****in years


 That's not true, and you know it. Why, I remember calling you an idiot just last fall in one of your threads. 

Please learn how to use the Search feature on this site to get your information. (Believe me, _everything_ has been done and documented on here.) I hate saying this every time you post; I hope one day it will sink in. Oh, and "4300 bills" ($4,300???) for a 20/20 project is retarted-expensive. You could just swap in an entire 1.8t engine, harness, management and already be at 170hp. Add just a stage-1 tune from any supplier, and be at 200hp/230tq. 

So pick ONE route and just go with it. Do your OWN research and come to you OWN conclusion, and FOLLOW THROUGH. :banghead:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

B4S said:


> Good lord, I've never seen such a badass.


 its a first time for everything son


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

911_fan said:


> That's not true, and you know it. Why, I remember calling you an idiot just last fall in one of your threads.
> ok but that was the fall.
> Please learn how to use the Search feature on this site to get your information. (Believe me, _everything_ has been done and documented on here.) I hate saying this every time you post; I hope one day it will sink in. Oh, and "4300 bills" ($4,300???) for a 20/20 project is retarted-expensive. You could just swap in an entire 1.8t engine, harness, management and already be at 170hp. Add just a stage-1 tune from any supplier, and be at 200hp/230tq.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

...Son? :facepalm:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> You sound like possibly the biggest idiot to ever grace vortex with their presence, and thats saying something because there are alot. Your automatic transmission will blow to pieces as soon as you get to 250hp so I hope you have a replacement...:facepalm:
> but that was the fall so it was last year!!!!
> And also, before you go hating on 8valves look at the q_jet's build. Once you surpass 374 whp then you can come talk to us like you know everything. And at the way you post stuff, im assuming this build, if ever done, will take 5 years to do because you cant even change your own oil but plan to build a 20v 2.0:laugh:
> 
> Thats the end of my rant, feel free to have a "sweet comeback bro"


 the only way i can blow my tranny is if i stap a bomp on it litterally and push the button and caaBOOM. thats the only way i see blowing up a tranny 
Who ever owned the q_jet's build prolly put a quarter racks of bricks into that 8V motor and only came up with 374 whp. a 2.0L with a 20V will have 2x more whp than that kid ask your self this would you rather make 8 Bills an hr with a small pay check or 20 Bills an hr with a fat *** paycheck:laugh: 
"Think about it bro"


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No to burst your bubble, or take the wind out of your sails, or piss in your Cherios....but to build a 20v/20t with over 300whp is not only going to take a lot of money just for a successful 20/20 build, but also the BT to put you over 300. 

I....don't even know where else to go with this. I don't think you fully understand the copious amounts of money, parts, and labor that is going to be involved with making a 300+ 20/20t. So I guess Ill just stick by my original advice and piece together a 1.8t swap. OR, buy somebody's completed project.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> its a first time for everything son


 If I were your son, I'd drive a Honda.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

B4S said:


> If I were your son, I'd drive a Honda.


 LMFAO... 

does this guy not understand that a VW auto wont hold much past stock TDI torque levels?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Glegor said:


> LMFAO...
> 
> does this guy not understand that a VW auto wont hold much past stock 2.0 torque levels?


 FTFY :thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

911_fan said:


> FTFY :thumbup:


 lmao.. thanks dude!!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> the only way i can blow my tranny is if i stap a bomp on it litterally and push the button and caaBOOM. thats the only way i see blowing up a tranny
> Who ever owned the q_jet's build prolly put a quarter racks of bricks into that 8V motor and only came up with 374 whp. a 2.0L with a 20V will have 2x more whp than that kid ask your self this would you rather make 8 Bills an hr with a small pay check or 20 Bills an hr with a fat *** paycheck:laugh:
> "Think about it bro"


 This has to be the absolute worst analogy I have ever heard, and I've come to the conclusion that you own no tools other then maybe a flat head screw driver...therefore you cannot and will not be able to do any work on your own. Unless you just going to drop thousands of dollars for something that can be done much cheaper, you need to stop making threads and just do research and learn how to work on your car. And btw I have $100 to contribute towards your build if you can beat the q_jets whp numbers with a dyno graph to prove it hahahahhaha:laugh: 



Glegor said:


> LMFAO...
> 
> does this guy not understand that a VW auto wont hold much past stock TDI torque levels?


 He has absolutely no concept of this, this is a hopeless argument:facepalm:


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I should have checked this thread while at work today, I sure could have used a laugh to break up my day. 



VwBoy2.0L said:


> while u still tuning your eight valve with 2.0L software I getting 1.8T software and averaging 5x more HP than ya.


 I'm not even gonna respond to the whole post, cause honestly it looks like it was typed by a 10 year old...See my sig, I gave up on my 2.0 long ago (god love the thing) 

Are you seriously calling out Quintin's build? 










son 

:wave:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHA wow, just wow. 
This is the funniest thing I have read all week. Q's build besides the point, there is an 8vT in Vegas that puts down 550whp, which, based on power figures, RAPES a BT 20v on the same amount of boost. And he's gearing up for 600+ this time around. 

Also there are sub 800whp 8v's in the anals of countries more south. 

Just figured I'd pop in and say that, most posters in here already know this though. :wave:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's a Golf w/ a trunk in the "springs"area...1.8T Golf w/ trunk


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Here's a Golf w/ a trunk in the "springs"area...1.8T Golf w/ trunk


 Thats not a Golf son its a Jetta. if i trade my whip in it has to be the same exact one. Mine is Dark Blue with pull off hubbies. If i can find another Dark blue Golf with the 1.8T, and the pull off hubbies you know what i'm sayin


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA wow, just wow.
> This is the funniest thing I have read all week. Q's build besides the point, there is an 8vT in Vegas that puts down 550whp, which, based on power figures, RAPES a BT 20v on the same amount of boost. And he's gearing up for 600+ this time around.
> 
> Also there are sub 800whp 8v's in the anals of countries more south.
> ...


 Q's in Vegas! He is a resident in Vegas! in Vegas they are madd ballars out there! They will splurge they bread on anything. Q probly dropped a quarter million stacks into that 8V to get that amount of hp. does Q has a MK4 2.0L 8V? or a MK3 2.0L 8V? or a MK2 2.0L 8V? or a MK1 2.0L 8V?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Please. Stop. Typing. 

I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator... 
I wish I was still a moderator...


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

You sir are an idiot and that is all. Goodbye. 

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Q's in Vegas! He is a resident in Vegas! in Vegas they are madd ballars out there! They will splurge they bread on anything. Q probly dropped a quarter million stacks into that 8V to get that amount of hp. does Q has a *MK4 2.0L 8V? or a MK3 2.0L 8V? or a MK2 2.0L 8V? or a MK1 2.0L 8V?*


 i hope your kidding? 

mk1 2.0? mind telling me what that came in? 

and the mk2 2.0 is a 16v engine, so count that one out also.. 

this guy is a 100% total idiot.. he has no concept of anything mechanical.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

From the rear seat back forward and except for the shape of the head lights, they are IDENTICAL.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Here's a Golf w/ a trunk in the "springs"area...1.8T Golf w/ trunk


 yup.. 

or you could call a golf a Jetta with a hatch.. 

works both ways.. 

what did VW make first, the golf or Jetta? assuming the golf/rabbit came first..


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> LMFAO...
> 
> does this guy not understand that a VW auto wont hold much past stock TDI torque levels?


i know it won't. Thats why before i even thought about doing the 20/20 swap I wanted to get the kinetic stage 2 kit run 10 psi then later on down the line i can swap into a 5 or 6 speed.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> You sir are an idiot and that is all. Goodbye.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


it takes one to know one! bye to u


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> i hope your kidding?
> 
> mk1 2.0? mind telling me what that came in?
> 
> ...


the mk2 its still a 2.0L! the MK1 he could have swapped his old motor into an 2.0L 8V.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> From the rear seat back forward and except for the shape of the head lights, they are IDENTICAL.


 The names are different, the body shapes are different golfs can come with 2dr, or 4dr. The ietta on the other hand only comes in 4dr. The motors, and features they come with are identical but the name and the chasis are totally different.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

911_fan said:


> Please. Stop. Typing.
> 
> I wish I was still a moderator...
> I wish I was still a moderator...
> ...


but currently you are not a moderator so Please do not tell me what to do with my computer.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

If you're going to keep typing, here's a tip: take your PC into the bathtub with you. It'll keep your computer fresh! Be sure to sit in the water as well, the tingling will be INVIGORATING!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> The motors, and features they come with are identical but the name and the chasis are totally different.


Sorry to disappoint you, but the chassis are identical. You apparently have not worked on any, ever. Cause if you had, you would know this.
Maybe if you ever bothered to lift the hood on either one or look at one when it is on a lift, you might notice that they are indeed identical.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> but currently you are not a moderator so Please do not tell me what to do with my computer.


Oooooohhh......_buuuuurn_!


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

911_fan said:


> Oooooohhh......_buuuuurn_!


To be honest I would rather burn than to freez son. Atleast Ill be hot for the winter!!!! right?


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but the chassis are identical. You apparently have not worked on any, ever. Cause if you had, you would know this.
> Maybe if you ever bothered to lift the hood on either one or look at one when it is on a lift, you might notice that they are indeed identical.


 if they are the wagon versions of the Golf and Jetta i can see them as being identica. you must be talkin about the motors being identica not the chassis. One is a hatch and goes by the name Golf! the other is a sedan that goes by the name Jetta so they are 2 totally different vehicles. The jetta is bigger than the jetta, the golf is lighter than the ietta. if they are identica then the Slug Bug fits that catagory! dont it come with a 2.0L 8v, 1.8T, and VR6?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

They (all 3 if you want to include the New Beetle) are built on the same chassis, just cause one has a hatch and not a trunk or doesn't have a VR available in this country, does not make them different. You seem to have no ides how cars are mass produced, or the fact that most cars from a auto manufacturer are built on common chassis's.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Q's in Vegas! He is a resident in Vegas! in Vegas they are madd ballars out there! They will splurge they bread on anything. Q probly dropped a quarter million stacks into that 8V to get that amount of hp. does Q has a MK4 2.0L 8V? or a MK3 2.0L 8V? or a MK2 2.0L 8V? or a MK1 2.0L 8V?


Last time I checked Q lived down by washington DC, not sure where you got Vegas from and he didnt spend anywhere near that much. And its a mk4, dont be stupid please:facepalm:



VwBoy2.0L said:


> i know it won't. Thats why before i even thought about doing the 20/20 swap I wanted to get the kinetic stage 2 kit run 10 psi then later on down the line i can swap into a 5 or 6 speed.


Again your sounding dumb, 10psi on a stage 2 kinetics kit will have you at a power level very similar if not exceeding a stock tdi. Just get a manual for gods sake


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> To be honest I would rather burn than to freez son. Atleast Ill be hot for the winter!!!! right?


I have long ago gave up any attempted to apply any reasonable logic to anything you write.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

come on guys, lets just let this idiot turbo his auto..

he obviously knows more than any of us telling him not to..

so, let him just burn down his car and get it over with..


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha this thread made my day. Classic Colorado Springs. I think he should be driving a 65 ton truck instead since all the other hicks there do. :facepalm:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Glegor said:


> come on guys, lets just let this idiot turbo his auto..
> 
> he obviously knows more than any of us telling him not to..
> 
> so, let him just burn down his car and get it over with..


Agreed, he has already proven to be much smarter then all of us through his grammar and typing skills:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> Agreed, he has already proven to be much smarter then all of us through his grammar and typing skills:laugh::thumbup:


DAMN, i meant to rip on his typing/grammar skillz as well..

atleast someone touched on the topic tho!

this topic is soo full of WIN..

there are quite a few WINNING threads on vortex lately!

85_305 has 2 (YES 2!!) winning threads over in the diesel forum!

and this guy has 2, maybe 3 winning threads also!


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> Last time I checked Q lived down by washington DC, not sure where you got Vegas from and he didnt spend anywhere near that much. And its a mk4, dont be stupid please:facepalm:
> Well ya were saying that he was in vegas. so i thought he was a resident ight.
> 
> 
> Again your sounding dumb, 10psi on a stage 2 kinetics kit will have you at a power level very similar if not exceeding a stock tdi. Just get a manual for gods sake


 I was told that my tranny can handle up to 12 psi so i think 10 is safer than going over 12


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> come on guys, lets just let this idiot turbo his auto..
> 
> he obviously knows more than any of us telling him not to..
> 
> so, let him just burn down his car and get it over with..


 1.8T's that comes with autos are turboed!


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Alingarhs said:


> Haha this thread made my day. Classic Colorado Springs. I think he should be driving a 65 ton truck instead since all the other hicks there do. :facepalm:


Atleast ill b gettin madd cake by donin it. Ya know how dem truckers make son.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> 1.8T's that comes with autos are turboed!


*You're an idiot. *They also come under powered.
Torque breaks transmissions, not hp. :facepalm:


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

20/20 swap = :thumbup:

OP = :screwy:

Thread = :facepalm:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I was told that my tranny can handle up to 12 psi so i think 10 is safer than going over 12


it could *prolly handle* 20psi, but only for maybe 500 miles or so..

10psi, you might make it 1k miles before you have parts in the bottom of the trans pan.

and yea, they sure did make 1.8T cars with autos, but they SUCKED.

whoever told you that your auto trans would live with 10psi in front of it, was VERY HIGH, and obviously has no clue about VW autos..

VW automatics are for GIRLS. 2500 max rpm shifts, and never over 75 mph..

they are not meant for performance AT ALL.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Glegor said:


> it could *prolly handle*
> 10psi, you might make it 1k miles before you have parts in the bottom of the trans pan.
> 
> and yea, they sure did make 1.8T cars with autos, but they SUCKED.
> ...


I wouldn't go that far, a while back I drove an 03' or 04' Jetta GLS that had 3 updrades; 
1:stereo
2:5sp Tiptronic Auto Tranny
3:1.8T Motor

That car was quite quick and the tranny suited the turbo motor well, and from a roll at about 35mph, when you floored it, it would down shift to first and really accel and on the up-shift to second would chirp the tires. If I had the money I would've bought it, a true sleeper.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> I wouldn't go that far, a while back I drove an 03' or 04' Jetta GLS that had 3 updrades;
> 1:stereo
> 2:5sp Tiptronic Auto Tranny
> 3:1.8T Motor
> ...


what trans did they use with that engine? did it last?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't remember the tranny type, as far as I know they lasted, don't know how they did with more than stock power levels.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> I don't remember the tranny type, as far as I know they lasted, don't know how they did with more than stock power levels.


Tiptronic 5 speed is nothing like the weak 01M or 01A trannies, is it?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't know, prolly not as weak, but with higher power/tq levels, any long term abuse could not be a healthy thing.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't know, prolly not as weak, but with higher power/tq levels, any long term abuse could not be a healthy thing. I looked in the auto tranny forum, and it seems that tranny is a type 09A.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Don't know, prolly not as weak, but with higher power/tq levels, any long term abuse could not be a healthy thing. I looked in the auto tranny forum, and it seems that tranny is a type 09A.


so, it IS INDEED different..


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I know an idiot with a 1.8t that's been dogging their tiptronic like no tomorrow for awhile.. and that **** is ****ed up. LOL.


----------



## PBRmeasap2112 (Aug 3, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

This entire thread has been granting a bunch of us in Wisconsin alot of laughs. PLEASE don't stop now.

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/18585674.jpg


----------



## PBRmeasap2112 (Aug 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> 1.8T's that comes with autos are turboed!


EVERYONE! 

Just in case anyone was wondering... Volkswagen manufactured 1.8t's that are TURBO'D!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

PBRmeasap2112 said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/18585674.jpg


Kind of way irrelevant, this is obviously a dumb ass mk4 kid. Nothing to do with ABA's at all in here.


----------



## PBRmeasap2112 (Aug 3, 2011)

you think he knows the difference? lol


*
http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/18587153.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow...I'm way too old for this guys.

Need a I build another!?

Anyway here's the facts:

I spent about $5k

I made 374whp and [email protected] on a hx35 which uses a wheel identical to the t3/t4 50trim in terms of size. 
That was on the base racegas tune for a BT 1.8T with 93oct+w/m. That was also on a mustang dyno so figure
Around 420whp on most dynojets.

Before I sold it to my boss (Scott) it just had the new wider LSA tt276 cam installed and needed a retune. Its easily capable of 450whp on a mustang dyno with that setup.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Do you have specs for that TT276?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

greyhare said:


> Do you have specs for that TT276?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wow...I'm way too old for this guys.
> 
> Need a I build another!?
> 
> ...



Build Another, I dare you:laugh::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

And one more thing...i'm NOT the guy out of vegas who made some 548whp on a gt3582. He owned Black Sheep Performance which last i check was outta business but was looking to reopen in a different area. His name on here is JakRabit.

There are enough people on here making power with an 8v to prove a point.

Now stop jacking up our good names without having your facts straight.:facepalm::beer:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> 1.8T's that comes with autos are turboed!


...You don't say?


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> How do I disconnect the battery? I went to my car tried to start it and the engine sounded like it wanted to start. I turned the key and it did it again, my battery and check engine light came on. I locked my door and the beep was pretty quiet. I rolled down my windows and they rolled pretty slowly. I see that it has a fuse box ontop of my battery. Will I have to take my box off in order to get to the battery?


Did anyone see this? LMFAO


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm thoroughly convinced that you're from Colorado.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Hurt said:


> Did anyone see this? LMFAO


Clearly the dude is at an experience level where he is ready for this swap hahahahahaha:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

What the hell is goin on here?:wave:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:wave:

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> :wave:
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


Will a vr6 chip make my 2.0 faster?


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

vento86 said:


> Will a vr6 chip make my 2.0 faster?


Of course! I'd also recommend switching to injectors from a 1.8t - more fuel! 

:laugh:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Q's in Vegas! He is a resident in Vegas! in Vegas they are madd ballars out there! They will splurge they bread on anything. Q probly dropped a quarter million stacks into that 8V to get that amount of hp. does Q has a MK4 2.0L 8V? or a MK3 2.0L 8V? or a MK2 2.0L 8V? or a MK1 2.0L 8V?


Can you provide me with a picture of a MK1 2.0 8v and a MK2 2.0 8v? Thanks.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I live in Vegas and have a mk3 and a mk1 with aba's.. I must be ballin real hard:beer:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Hurt said:


> Can you provide me with a picture of a MK1 2.0 8v and a MK2 2.0 8v? Thanks.


i, too, would LOVE to see some pics of mk1/2 2.0L 8v engines..

the 3A doesnt count, its an Audi engine!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

vento86 said:


> I must be ballin real hard:beer:


You must!


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

vento86 said:


> I live in Vegas and have a mk3 and a mk1 with aba's.. I must be ballin real hard:beer:


yump


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> yump


Have you started the swap yet or changed your mind on the build?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Yay! VwBoy2.0L is back!



Dmoneythegreat said:


> I'm thoroughly convinced that you're from Colorado.


Hey now...


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> Yay! VwBoy2.0L is back!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now...


Yeah. Anyway Colorado Springs really isn't part of Colorado... son


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> Have you started the swap yet or changed your mind on the build?


mann i changed my mind on the ****. Ima just stick with the stage 2 snail kit. I can always upgrade my t3/t4 snail into a GT30 or 35R to get more power right? + its madd cheaper to just get the kit you know what i'm saying. for now ima work on upgradin my stereo system then ima get to the motor.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

colovw said:


> Yeah. Anyway Colorado Springs really isn't part of Colorado... son


 Ive been raised in the Springs and New York son. Ive been back and fourft when i was yunger


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Ive been raised in the Springs and New York son. Ive been back and fourft when i was yunger


Ha. Just givin you sh** man. I actually grew up right by Albany til I was 20, then moved to Co. My wife is from The Springs. She used to live right off Woodman. :thumbup: for Colorado dubs.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> mann i changed my mind on the ****. Ima just stick with the stage 2 snail kit. I can always upgrade my t3/t4 snail into a GT30 or 35R to get more power right? + its madd cheaper to just get the kit you know what i'm saying. for now ima work on upgradin my stereo system then ima get to the motor.


 is a 5 spd swap in the plans anywhere? 

if its not, an EMERGENCY 5 spd swap will be, as soon as your trans blows chunks all over the pavement..


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> is a 5 spd swap in the plans anywhere?
> 
> if its not, an EMERGENCY 5 spd swap will be, as soon as your trans blows chunks all over the pavement..


 yeah a 5 speed is in my plans. Just let me get my snail kit installed 1st pay down my loan then ill worry bout doin a tranny swapp/. I might get a 6 spd instead of a 5 spd


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

colovw said:


> Ha. Just givin you sh** man. I actually grew up right by Albany til I was 20, then moved to Co. My wife is from The Springs. She used to live right off Woodman. :thumbup: for Colorado dubs.


 **** thats whats up. I stay in Security. Do you go to our German car club eddition 719?


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

I have yet to comment on this thread...but I'd like to say....welcome back.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

AnthonyLawson said:


> I have yet to comment on this thread...but I'd like to say....welcome back.


 why thank you it feels good to b back


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> why thank you it feels good to b back


 I would have changed my username to get people to take you seriously :facepalm: 

In any case since as you've said that you are now more mature, I will try to give a mature response. I highly recommend just trading in your car for the 1.8T version and just make sure you get one with all the features you will want (6 speed, bucket seats, nice wheels). I know this has been going on for ages now, but this is probably the best answer you will get, because you will still have your drivability, and as you said your world will be open to the 1.8T aftermarket parts. Bolt on and go... 

On a side note - for some reason things brings back memories of Gumby8v


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> yeah a 5 speed is in my plans. Just let me get my snail kit installed 1st pay down my loan then ill worry bout doin a tranny swapp/. I might get a 6 spd instead of a 5 spd


 ...If you need to take out a LOAN to get a turbo kit that costs all of what? 3 grand? You aren't going to be able to afford the 6 speed swap. An O2M swap is alot of cash. Good luck, kiddo. :laugh: 
I look forward to watching your "build". :laugh:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> ...If you need to take out a LOAN to get a turbo kit that costs all of what? 3 grand? You aren't going to be able to afford the 6 speed swap. An O2M swap is alot of cash. Good luck, kiddo. :laugh:
> I look forward to watching your "build". :laugh:


 Actually i found a website that has a turbo kit availiable for all years. It can be used on a MK3 2.0L 8V and a MK4 2.0L 8V. It comes with a front mount intercooler, a V Band internal wastegate tubocharger, 2.5 stainless steel clamps, Vw 8 cast iron turbo manifold, piping kit, boot controller, oil return line, oil feed line, blow off valve bov, oil catch tank, and a fuel pressure regulator for only 874.99 bills. The Website is FMP Racing. The only thing the kit doesnt come with is a down pipe. I can buy the down pipe separate and ill end up splurging 1200 bills + installation.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol, wasted money. That's a "universal kit", _you_ have to build it _yourself. _ :laugh: 

Also... there is this thing called... management. :facepalm:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Actually i found a website that has a turbo kit availiable for all years. It can be used on a MK3 2.0L 8V and a MK4 2.0L 8V. It comes with a front mount intercooler, a V Band internal wastegate tubocharger, 2.5 stainless steel clamps, Vw 8 cast iron turbo manifold, piping kit, boot controller, oil return line, oil feed line, blow off valve bov, oil catch tank, and a fuel pressure regulator for only 874.99 bills. The Website is FMP Racing. The only thing the kit doesnt come with is a down pipe. I can buy the down pipe separate and ill end up splurging 1200 bills + installation.












Do you have any idea how horrible the build quality of eBay kits are? Do you even do research?


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/19319125.jpg


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

02vwgolf said:


> You sound like possibly the biggest idiot to ever grace vortex with their presence, and thats saying something because there are alot. Your automatic transmission will blow to pieces as soon as you get to 250hp so I hope you have a replacement...:facepalm:
> 
> And also, before you go hating on 8valves look at the q_jet's build. Once you surpass 374 whp then you can come talk to us like you know everything. And at the way you post stuff, im assuming this build, if ever done, will take 5 years to do because you cant even change your own oil but plan to build a 20v 2.0:laugh:
> 
> Thats the end of my rant, feel free to have a "sweet comeback bro"


 i agree what this gent says :beer:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

the webite didnt say Ebay on it. i would rather blow 876 stacks than ****** blow 3700 stacks any day, buz my bread kind of funny you know what im sayin. Like ya said there are cheaper ways in gettin hp. since i changed my mind about swappin into a 20/20 because the cost of such a project that i could have supplied my self with 5 pairs of brand new Jays, Ipad 3, Beats By Dre's Pros, Chargers and Cowboys leather buzzard (jacket), Authentic New York Knicks Jersey, Joe Rodeo, and a Pancake screen Samsung 55 in tv, some square black dimond ear rings ya heard me, the kits claimin that it will provide me with 350-400 hp, and again thats what its claimin


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> the webite didnt say Ebay on it. i would rather blow 876 stacks than ****** blow 3700 stacks any day, buz my bread kind of funny you know what im sayin. Like ya said there are cheaper ways in gettin hp. since i changed my mind about swappin into a 20/20 because the cost of such a project that i could have supplied my self with 5 pairs of brand new Jays, Ipad 3, Beats By Dre's Pros, Chargers and Cowboys leather buzzard (jacket), Authentic New York Knicks Jersey, Joe Rodeo, and a Pancake screen Samsung 55 in tv, some square black dimond ear rings ya heard me, the kits claimin that it will provide me with 350-400 hp, and again thats what its claimin


 you are a lost cause dude... 


:thumbdown::facepalm::screwy::banghead:


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> the webite didnt say Ebay on it. i would rather blow 876 stacks than ****** blow 3700 stacks any day, buz my bread kind of funny you know what im sayin. Like ya said there are cheaper ways in gettin hp. since i changed my mind about swappin into a 20/20 because the cost of such a project that i could have supplied my self with 5 pairs of brand new Jays, Ipad 3, Beats By Dre's Pros, Chargers and Cowboys leather buzzard (jacket), Authentic New York Knicks Jersey, Joe Rodeo, and a Pancake screen Samsung 55 in tv, some square black dimond ear rings ya heard me, the kits claimin that it will provide me with 350-400 hp, and again thats what its claimin


 So, I decided I want a bigger exhaust, but F*** that $1000 is too expensive. I could spend that on original 1980's rare Air Jordans and an iPad 5 and porno DVDs and Mountain Dew. I could spend $50 on 3" PVC piping and duct tape and it'll give me the same HP as those guys with those 42DD exhausts. They're crazy for spending that much! I mean, I can even paint the pipe black to match my black on black on black on black theme I'm going for! I mean, I searched PVC piping exhaust on Google and some guy said he gained 300HP on his Geo Metro with it. Idk, that's what he said though.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Glegor said:


> you are a lost cause dude...
> 
> 
> :thumbdown::facepalm::screwy::banghead:


 ^ this. 

Go ahead and buy it. Entertain us. :thumbup:

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> the webite didnt say Ebay on it. i would rather blow 876 stacks than ****** blow 3700 stacks any day, buz my bread kind of funny you know what im sayin. Like ya said there are cheaper ways in gettin hp. since i changed my mind about swappin into a 20/20 because the cost of such a project that i could have supplied my self with 5 pairs of brand new Jays, Ipad 3, Beats By Dre's Pros, Chargers and Cowboys leather buzzard (jacket), Authentic New York Knicks Jersey, Joe Rodeo, and a Pancake screen Samsung 55 in tv, some square black dimond ear rings ya heard me, the kits claimin that it will provide me with 350-400 hp, and again thats what its claimin


 "eBay quality" kits are all the same. Don't expect to pay under 2 large for a well built ready to bolt on turbo kit. eBay turbos almost always have excessive shaft play, and will end up blowing up. Not to mention the entire fueling area. Do you even know what fueling is? You'll need bigger injectors, and a tune, unless you want to blow the motor up. That automatic trans will blow pretty quick, anyway.. 

Look, kid. I'm actually going to be serious with you. 
Just buy a 1.8T 5 speed swap. Really. Then you have a 180hp starting point instead of 115hp autotragic. It'll be much cheaper than turboing a 2.0. You don't seem to be able to change a battery, let alone install a turbo kit. A shop will screw you when it comes to labor to install a turbo.. For a 1.8T swap I think you need: 
Engine 
Trans 
Harness 
Ecu 
pedals (for standard swap) 
cluster 
axles 
exhaust (the stock 2" system will choke it) 
...and more I'm sure I'm forgetting.. 

Please, just save the money and buy a 4 door with a 1.8T already in it. If you have to travel a little, so what? It's worth it. If you plan on daily driving a 2.0T, expect to have some reliability issues. 

PS: Have you thought about a Neuspeed SuperCharger? They nearly double the HP to the wheels on low boost. If you can change a serpentine belt, and an intake manifold, you can install the Neuspeed charger. Really. Go that route, and save yourself the cash. A neuspeed kit is around 2500 new, you can find them for around 1500 used. Easy, cheap, reliable power. Especially paired with a bigger exhaust, maybe a 260/256 camshaft. The auto may be able to put up with it for a while, but a 5 speed swap is a much, much better way to go.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hurt said:


> PS: Have you thought about a Neuspeed SuperCharger? They nearly double the HP to the wheels on low boost. If you can change a serpentine belt, and an intake manifold, you can install the Neuspeed charger. Really. Go that route, and save yourself the cash. A neuspeed kit is around 2500 new, you can find them for around 1500 used. Easy, cheap, reliable power. Especially paired with a bigger exhaust, maybe a 260/256 camshaft. The auto may be able to put up with it for a while, but a 5 speed swap is a much, much better way to go.





VwBoy2.0L said:


> Who wants a ****in Neuspeed super charger i sho the hell dont..


 Because paying 2k for a quality, easy to install forced induction system is stupid.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> "eBay quality" kits are all the same. Don't expect to pay under 2 large for a well built ready to bolt on turbo kit. eBay turbos almost always have excessive shaft play, and will end up blowing up. Not to mention the entire fueling area. Do you even know what fueling is? You'll need bigger injectors, and a tune, unless you want to blow the motor up. That automatic trans will blow pretty quick, anyway..
> 
> Look, kid. I'm actually going to be serious with you.
> Just buy a 1.8T 5 speed swap. Really. Then you have a 180hp starting point instead of 115hp autotragic. It'll be much cheaper than turboing a 2.0. You don't seem to be able to change a battery, let alone install a turbo kit. A shop will screw you when it comes to labor to install a turbo.. For a 1.8T swap I think you need:
> ...


 Neuspeed supercharger isnt the way i would like to go. It isnt powerful enough. My car doesnt have a V6 or a V8. Superchargers isnt designed for 4 cyl cars. Superchargers take away power. I dont want to blow 2500 stacks on something that takes my cars hp, and cant beat anything with ya know what i am saying. I wouldn't mind getting a 1.8T. I am concerned about getting one, because most of the 1.8Ts ive seen has over 150K. I dont know if that person changed the timing built or whatever. I also heard that the 1.8Ts will give u hell in the long run, just like VR6s. I barely hear negative things about the 2.0L 8V. Ive always heard positive. "The 2.0L 8V are bullet proof", "They can handel anything you throw at them"," They are invincible". "The 2.0L 8V are the 8th wonder of the world"


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Neuspeed supercharger isnt the way i would like to go. It isnt powerful enough. My car doesnt have a V6 or a V8. Superchargers isnt designed for 4 cyl cars. Superchargers take away power. I dont want to blow 2500 stacks on something that takes my cars hp, and cant beat anything with ya know what i am saying. I wouldn't mind getting a 1.8T. I am concerned about getting one, because most of the 1.8Ts ive seen has over 150K. I dont know if that person changed the timing built or whatever. I also heard that the 1.8Ts will give u hell in the long run, just like VR6s. I barely hear negative things about the 2.0L 8V. Ive always heard positive. "The 2.0L 8V are bullet proof", "They can handel anything you throw at them"," They are invincible". "The 2.0L 8V are the 8th wonder of the world"


 That's the trade off though- it's the 8th wonder of the world in reliability because it doesn't go fast. 

End of story. You want to go fast? No more bullet proof motor, it's expensive, and you can't be an idiot about engines (unless you have deep pockets). And dumping a bunch of money into a 2.slow is going to get you a slightly faster 2.slow. 

I think your options are realistically: 

Sell it for a 1.8/VR 
Swap for a 1.8/VR 
Neuspeed Charger (and yeah takes power to make power but you make more power going from < 100whp to ~ 140whp is huge) 
Forget about going fast and build a show car 


You've made it clear you don't have deep pockets for a legit, solid, reliable turbo build. For the sake of saving your VW, don't get some cheap Chinese-made plastic turbo kit. You don't go that route for the same reason you wouldn't bungee jump with a nylon rope "just because it's cheaper"


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Superchargers take away power?


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

vento86 said:


> Superchargers take away power?


 It steals it like a fat kid steals candy :laugh:


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

I enjoy my Neuspeed Charger. Buy it used and it's worth it.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Superchargers isnt designed for 4 cyl cars. Superchargers take away power.


 SC's are a parasitic loss to the engine, true, but to say it's not designed for a 4 cylinder is ignorance talking, not knowledge. The NS charger adds about 50% power to your engine. That's not something to sneeze at. Looking at it at a numbers perspective, a stock 2.0 puts down about 95whp/115wtq. By just adding the NS charger _alone_, it jumps up to 135whp/145wtq. Thats a gain of 40whp/30wtq! Now add bolt-ons to this kit; header, 2.5" exhaust, aggressive cam, bigger injectors/MAF, and a better tune than the NS's, and you gain about 15whp more, but your area under the curve increases substantially. Now add a thicker head gasket, smaller pulley to increase boost pressure, water/meth injection, and some head work.....see where I'm going with this? Yea, its an expensive route to take for not as much power as a turbo, but it's going to be dead reliable power. And for 90% of the people on here, a 2500lb car with an engine making 160-175hp..._reliably_...it's more than good enough.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Neuspeed supercharger isnt the way i would like to go. It isnt powerful enough. My car doesnt have a V6 or a V8. Superchargers isnt designed for 4 cyl cars. Superchargers take away power. I dont want to blow 2500 stacks on something that takes my cars hp, and cant beat anything with ya know what i am saying. I wouldn't mind getting a 1.8T. I am concerned about getting one, because most of the 1.8Ts ive seen has over 150K. I dont know if that person changed the timing built or whatever.


 ...Really? Look.. You need to understand something. Your car is a 2.0 8v automatic. It isn't fast, it wasn't built to be fast. If you supercharge it, the parasitic loss isn't much at all. 
Just because it's a 4 cylinder doesn't mean it isn't meant to be supercharged. That statement makes no sense. At all. 

With 135whp with the stock pulley, you can upgrade to around 10psi with Neuspeed's smaller one. You can buy a 268/260 camshaft, bigger injectors, bigger exhaust, a C2 tune, and put out around 170whp. 

Just because you find a 1.8T and you don't know if the timing belt has been changed doesn't mean anything. Like really. Think about that statement for a while. If you're worried about it, change it.. What's the problem? If the timing belt snapped before, and valves are bent, you'll hear it. 

All in all, there is no big difference in a Lysolm, a neuspeed kit, or a turbo kit. You're just getting more air into the cylinder for more power. If anything, the superchargers are a better route because they offer so much more power down low.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Is this guy serious? ...


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Rpc07 said:


> Is this guy serious? ...


 Yep


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

vento86 said:


> Yep


 So sad...


----------



## PBRmeasap2112 (Aug 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Neuspeed supercharger isnt the way i would like to go. It isnt powerful enough. My car doesnt have a V6 or a V8. Superchargers isnt designed for 4 cyl cars. Superchargers take away power. I dont want to blow 2500 stacks on something that takes my cars hp, and cant beat anything with ya know what i am saying. I wouldn't mind getting a 1.8T. I am concerned about getting one, because most of the 1.8Ts ive seen has over 150K. I dont know if that person changed the timing built or whatever. I also heard that the 1.8Ts will give u hell in the long run, just like VR6s. I barely hear negative things about the 2.0L 8V. Ive always heard positive. "The 2.0L 8V are bullet proof", "They can handel anything you throw at them"," They are invincible". "The 2.0L 8V are the 8th wonder of the world"


 For the love of God and everything that is holy, STOP TALKING. :banghead:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> ...Really? Look.. You need to understand something. Your car is a 2.0 8v automatic. It isn't fast, it wasn't built to be fast. If you supercharge it, the parasitic loss isn't much at all.
> Just because it's a 4 cylinder doesn't mean it isn't meant to be supercharged. That statement makes no sense. At all.
> 
> With 135whp with the stock pulley, you can upgrade to around 10psi with Neuspeed's smaller one. You can buy a 268/260 camshaft, bigger injectors, bigger exhaust, a C2 tune, and put out around 170whp.
> ...


How much actuall hp does that supercharger provides you I might change my mind? Will i be able to add a intercooler for it? I just recently brought me a dual magnaflow muffler. i think the muffire is a 2.25 outlet. Im gonna have to get the 2.25 piping for it. That muffler itself cost me $350 billz. Ima go back for the installation of my catback exhaust. What is the C2 tune. is that the flash? I thought Neuspeed made a flash for the charger? is 170WHP 221HP on an auto tranny with the supercharger?
Is the supercharger rough on engines more than 180K or more?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

You wasted your money on the muffler.

$150 Vibrant > $300 Magnaflow


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

AJmustDIE said:


> You wasted your money on the muffler.
> 
> $150 Vibrant > $300 Magnaflow


http://banditexhaust.com/catalog/pe...w-15669-volkswagen-exhaust-system-p-4966.html

full cat back, $200 more.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

This guy is seeking power. I mean I know he'll never actually bite a bullet and do anything with his engine but still. That's something you're not going to get when you combine FI and a run of the mill "catback" exhaust, unless it's MBS.

3" Turboback Ftw.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

AJmustDIE said:


> This guy is seeking power. I mean I know he'll never actually bite a bullet and do anything with his engine but still. That's something you're not going to get when you combine FI and a run of the mill "catback" exhaust, unless it's MBS.
> 
> 3" Turboback Ftw.


Yeah, I was just making the comment that he grossly overpaid for just a muffler, considering what you can pay a little more for and get complete.

I even got that exact exhaust from that site for cheaper- it's cheaper in the morning for some reason. $430 (I think it was) and they have free shipping to the continental U.S.


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Graduate?*



VwBoy2.0L said:


> J WTF son. See i havent been on this **** in 3 ****in years, and i thought your *** has ****in changed and forgot about me. whats the ****in deal yo u missed me? Well i got good news 4 ya famz I'M BACK SON!!! and Better than ever its the SECOND COMING OF VwBoy2.0L!!!!!! YEEAAHH BUDDY !! 4 yo haten ***. You think i am a ****in multi ****in milionarie where i can just wipe my ****in ***with ****in Franklins u madd wrong kid!!!! Im not gettin rid of my car! so u can go head with that BS!!! Why dont you swapp yo ****y *** 2.0L into a 20V then since u claimin my shyt is a ****in sludge box and cant do anything to it. I am gonna do some **** to it!!!! I want to make sure that i will get the hp i want without no **** ups you know what im saying. Some folks has bills to pay, Car parts are very exorbitant and u have to have the time and money for the damn project. I want a 4 door mk4 golf with a 1.8T and 5 speed tranny but they are rare to find out here in the damn springs. but since i can not ****in find one ima customize my whips engine into the 2.0T 20V. while u still tuning your eight valve with 2.0L software I getting 1.8T software and averaging 5x more HP than ya.



I must ask dirtball, did you graduate high school?:sly:
Come on, don't be shy with your response.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

c3cars said:


> I must ask dirtball, did you graduate high school?:sly:
> Come on, don't be shy with your response.


Did u?


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

vento can't read.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> You wasted your money on the muffler.
> 
> $150 Vibrant > $300 Magnaflow


how the hell did i wast my bread on that magnaflow famz? it was the only one they had. I wanted to get it before anyone else got they hands on it.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> This guy is seeking power. I mean I know he'll never actually bite a bullet and do anything with his engine but still. That's something you're not going to get when you combine FI and a run of the mill "catback" exhaust, unless it's MBS.
> 
> 3" Turboback Ftw.[/Qis
> 
> Is MBS the only exhaust company that makes 3" catbacks? The guy at our exhaust place said that i can get 3" catback for my muffler. He has to widen it


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> how the hell did i wast my bread on that magnaflow famz? it was the only one they had. I wanted to get it before anyone else got they hands on it.


Sounds like you got fleeced for a muffler. Oldest trick in the book- "Oh well I have someone else looking at it and they seemed pretty interested..." Considering for not much more than you paid for that muffler, I got a purpose built cat-back system ready to install. Yeah, you got ripped off. 2.25" outlet? That's pretty small, 2.25" inlet sounds about right though.



VwBoy2.0L said:


> Is MBS the only exhaust company that makes 3" catbacks? The guy at our exhaust place said that i can get 3" catback for my muffler. He has to widen it


Nope. 42DD and GHL are the first two that come to mind when I think of a 3" TBE.


You don't want a 3" exhaust on a stock 2.slow. 3" is for FI applications, and you're far from that. Putting a 3" exhaust on your motor now will do nothing but make it near ricer level loud and ricer level slow at the bottom end.

Just because you can doesn't mean you should. Run a correct size exhaust for your car now if you want the performance/sound, and get a bigger exhaust later if you ever get around to doing FI. Otherwise, you're making it worse.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

amotion578 said:


> Sounds like you got fleeced for a muffler. Oldest trick in the book- "Oh well I have someone else looking at it and they seemed pretty interested..." Considering for not much more than you paid for that muffler, I got a purpose built cat-back system ready to install. Yeah, you got ripped off. 2.25" outlet? That's pretty small, 2.25" inlet sounds about right though.
> I gotta post it on here. How do you post pix from your phone onto here? Well atleast i still have the reciet and box.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> The 2.25 is alot bigger than the stock system.


You really have no idea of what you post. Have you measured your stock system? 2.25" is about 57mm, and that is not much bigger than the stock system diameter. At the most it is about 7mm bigger, just over a 1/4". 

Please do some research before you post, you might actually get some help with your "build", but then again maybe not, you seem to already know it all and burnt those bridges.


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Judgement*



VwBoy2.0L said:


> Did u?


I cannot understand your grammatically incorrect choice of words, that being said, I cannot answer your question.
Upon further review of your grammatically incorrect posts/comments made on this forum, I have come to the conclusion that you in fact did not graduate high school, but instead gave the GYM coach a BJ in exchange for opting out of the PE class because of your tendency to flatulate while exerting oneself:what::screwy:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> How much actuall hp does that supercharger provides you I might change my mind? Will i be able to add a intercooler for it? I just recently brought me a dual magnaflow muffler. i think the muffire is a 2.25 outlet. Im gonna have to get the 2.25 piping for it. That muffler itself cost me $350 billz. Ima go back for the installation of my catback exhaust. What is the C2 tune. is that the flash? I thought Neuspeed made a flash for the charger? is 170WHP 221HP on an auto tranny with the supercharger?
> Is the supercharger rough on engines more than 180K or more?


I don't even know what to say. This kid is.. Well, gifted. 

Mods, are you going to do anything about this? It's a waste of space. :facepalm:


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Please...*



Hurt said:


> I don't even know what to say. This kid is.. Well, gifted.
> 
> Mods, are you going to do anything about this? It's a waste of space. :facepalm:


Please leave this thread open. I am in the middle of writing my research paper; I need a good Ha Ha.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> The 2.25 is alot bigger than the stock system.


Think again. Stock is 2" for all Mk4 models (AFAIK).



VwBoy2.0L said:


> So you are telling me that if I would have gotten the Neuspeed Supercharger that ill have to get the 3"?


I don't know if I'd recommend a 3" for a 'charged 2.slow. I guess it wouldn't hurt if you had supporting mods and a smaller pulley for more boost. 2.5" at least.

Honestly you don't sound like you know what you're doing in the least bit, so my humble opinion to you is to drop all ideas of performance in your 2.slow immediately. Have your muffler shop weld up a 2.25" pipe from your cat, put on the muffler, call it a day. Then, after your transmission fails (because autotragic is tragic) move on to something else, or buy a donor car and pay a shop to swap the motor/trans in for you. Or spend hundreds of hours on the internet doing research on how to swap motors (note:* research is not making posts asking people "how do you do an engine swap"*).


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

c3cars said:


> I cannot understand your grammatically incorrect choice of words, that being said, I cannot answer your question.
> Upon further review of your grammatically incorrect posts/comments made on this forum, I have come to the conclusion that you in fact did not graduate high school, but instead gave the GYM coach a BJ in exchange for opting out of the PE class because of your tendency to flatulate while exerting oneself:what::screwy:


Damn who else you been giving BJs too? I dont need to know what you be doin on your spare time ight!!!!!!Buz thats what you do!!


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Money NOT well spent.*



VwBoy2.0L said:


> Damn who else you been giving BJs too? I dont need to know what you be doin on your spare time ight!!!!!!Buz thats what you do!!



Build your "Whip" and post pictures of the progress.:what:


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Agreed*



amotion578 said:


> Think again. Stock is 2" for all Mk4 models (AFAIK).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said. I agree!
Let's toast to this man's knowledge :beer:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

amotion578 said:


> Yeah, I was just making the comment that he grossly overpaid for just a muffler, considering what you can pay a little more for and get complete.
> 
> I even got that exact exhaust from that site for cheaper- it's cheaper in the morning for some reason. $430 (I think it was) and they have free shipping to the continental U.S.


was it the alluminum one? or the stainless steel? if its the stainless steel you gonna spend over 300 stacks 4 that muffler alone. Imagine how much it is 4 the whole stainless steel catback system. You want good quality and want your **** asap thats the better way to go.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> was it the alluminum one? or the stainless steel? if its the stainless steel you gonna spend over 300 stacks 4 that muffler alone. Imagine how much it is 4 the whole stainless steel catback system. You want good quality and want your **** asap thats the better way to go.












All stainless steel. Mandrel-bent piping. Resonator. Shipped for free.

No, admit that you got fleeced hard for that muffler. Whoever you bought it from laughed all the way to the bank.

Oh and- it shipped from Vegas. At my door 48 hours later using UPS ground. I had the same luck when I ordered my Raceland suspension- they're out of Vegas too apparently (or have a shipping warehouse out there).



c3cars said:


> Well said. I agree!
> Let's toast to this man's knowledge :beer:


:laugh: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> you gonna spend over *300 stacks *4 that muffler alone.


A $300,000 muffler? It better make me sammiches.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

CodeMan said:


> A $300,000 muffler? It better *pleasure me with the sensation of a thousand blowjobs*.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> How much actuall hp does that supercharger provides you I might change my mind? Will i be able to add a intercooler for it? I just recently brought me a dual magnaflow muffler. i think the muffire is a 2.25 outlet. Im gonna have to get the 2.25 piping for it. That muffler itself cost me $350 billz. Ima go back for the installation of my catback exhaust. What is the C2 tune. is that the flash? I thought Neuspeed made a flash for the charger? is 170WHP 221HP on an auto tranny with the supercharger?
> Is the supercharger rough on engines more than 180K or more?


Look, bud. I can't put this simpler. You won't even NOTICE the parasitic drain from the supercharger. If you buy a Neuspeed kit and keep it at recommended boost levels, you don't NEED an intercooler, you'll be fine without one. 

Return that muffler asap. 2.25" piping is too small for a FI 2.0, and you got ripped off for that muffler. bad. A 2.5" magnaflow system is 500. A 60mm (2.4") Neuspeed system is 500. A MBS 2.5" system is 500. All stainless steel.

C2's tune is exactly what it's called. It's a tune by a company named C2. It's a reflash for MK4's. You'll need to use their 30 or 42#/hr injectors, and their MAF, but other than that you're good to go and it's better than Neuspeed's tune.

Neuspeed DOES make a tune for their S/Cer, but the C2 tune is much better.

WHP is tough to guess. I'd say about 220hp will be around 170whp.. Maybe. Not too sure, I'm tired and remembering drive-train loss isn't my forte.

Just because you have high miles doesn't mean squat. My friend has a 95 GTI 2.0 turbo with 245k on it. 
With 180k, you should be fine with low boost on the Neuspeed S/C kit. 

Will an automatic hold up? No. It'll be obliterated. It won't release boost pressure during shifts, so theoretically you might be faster, but maybe for a day. You'll need a 5 speed swap for any FI upgrade on your car.

That is as simple as I can make it, bud.. Check out the thread in my sig for more information about your motor, maybe it'll help you out.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> Look, bud. I can't put this simpler. You won't even NOTICE the parasitic drain from the supercharger. If you buy a Neuspeed kit and keep it at recommended boost levels, you don't NEED an intercooler, you'll be fine without one.
> 
> Return that muffler asap. 2.25" piping is too small for a FI 2.0, and you got ripped off for that muffler. bad. A 2.5" magnaflow system is 500. A 60mm (2.4") Neuspeed system is 500. A MBS 2.5" system is 500. All stainless steel.
> 
> ...


I finally found a Golf Mk4 4dr 1.8T hatch that i wanted. I am soo ****** elated, it has a 5 speed manual, moon roof, and 150K. Im linda skeptical about it but it is the only 1.8T i was lookin for!!! the price is 4995 stacks. But the ****** up part is that it is in ****** FL  it has a front bumber license plate holder. If i get it i'm going to take it off so i can put my german license plate on my front bumper


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

You just over trolled. We now know! :facepalm:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I finally found a *Golf Mk4 4dr 1.8T hatch* that i wanted. I am soo ****** elated, it has a 5 speed manual, moon roof, and 150K. Im linda skeptical about it but it is the only 1.8T i was lookin for!!! the price is 4995 stacks. But the ****** up part is that it is in ****** FL  it has a front bumber license plate holder. If i get it i'm going to take it off so i can put my german license plate on my front bumper


didnt know Golfs came in any other style, besides hatchback...

i believe the Golf sedans were called JETTAs, but i could be COMPLETELY WRONG..

and why do you talk soo ghetto? whenever i read one of your posts, i feel like im in south-central LA, listening to a group of wanna-be gangsters talk about STUPID SH*T..

or are you just trying to sound like a COMPLETE IDIOT when you speak?


----------



## Beniamin (Feb 10, 2011)

Glegor said:


> didnt know Golfs came in any other style, besides hatchback...
> 
> i believe the Golf sedans were called JETTAs, but i could be COMPLETELY WRONG..
> 
> ...



Agreed. This guy seems stupider than a rock.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> didnt know Golfs came in any other style, besides hatchback...
> 
> i believe the Golf sedans were called JETTAs, but i could be COMPLETELY WRONG..
> 
> ...


you are completely wrong because the only time a Golf and a Jetta will be the same car is if the Golf ****** the Jetta and gave birth to a JTI. If it has a Jetta front and rear hatch its a girl. If it has the Golf front and truck it is a male.:laugh: 2 door or 4 door


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Beniamin said:


> Agreed. This guy seems stupider than a rock.


well atleast im solid


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Is a "bill" 100 dollars? That's what I was taught. I also thought a "stack" is 1,000 dollars. 

This thread is just.. fail. Full of it. Why aren't the mods doing something about this?

If you really want a Golf 1.8T, go buy one and go to the MK4 forum. You'll fit in there. This "Build" is never happening.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> Is a "bill" 100 dollars? That's what I was taught. I also thought a "stack" is 1,000 dollars.
> 
> This thread is just.. fail. Full of it. Why aren't the mods doing something about this?
> 
> If you really want a Golf 1.8T, go buy one and go to the MK4 forum. You'll fit in there. This "Build" is never happening.


never say never


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Glegor said:


> didnt know Golfs came in any other style, besides hatchback...
> 
> i believe the Golf sedans were called JETTAs, but i could be COMPLETELY WRONG..
> 
> ...





VwBoy2.0L said:


> you are completely wrong because the only time a Golf and a Jetta will be the same car is if the Golf ****** the Jetta and gave birth to a JTI. If it has a Jetta front and rear hatch its a girl. If it has the Golf front and truck it is a male.:laugh: 2 door or 4 door


dude, anywhere in my post did i say that they were the SAME CAR? open your RETARDED EYES and read what is being typed. dont read the first 3 words i wrote, and ignore the rest of the post, and base your response on context..

you sir, are DUMBER than a rock..

and you are probably WHITE too? because you try and talk like a wanna-be gangster.. dont try and be black, its not cool dude.

i was simply stating that you CAN NOT get a golf in any other body style, besides a HATCH BACK!

and im simply saying that you CAN NOT get a jetta in any other body style besides a SEDAN 

(unless you are talking about a Jetta SportWagen, but were NOT talking about those)

this thread is soo full of fail.. this is FAR BETTER than any troll thread ive EVER seen on Vortex..

*just goes to show you that the moderators/admins DO NOT pay attention to the forums any more..*


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

and by no means, was any of my post (even the reference to black and white) was no way at all meant to be taken seriously..

it was merely a comparison.. nobody get all worked up because i said BLACK.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Glegor said:


> and by no means, was any of my post (even the reference to black and white) was no way at all meant to be taken seriously..
> 
> it was merely a comparison.. nobody get all worked up because i said BLACK.


YOU SAID _*BLACK*_!

To the OP - what exactly to you plan on doing with this "build"? You say you don't have money, yet you spend 350 dollars on a freaking MUFFLER! You can get the exact same sound with a universal magnaflow muffler for 70 dollars. A whole exhaust kit for under 500. If you're really getting this 1.8T, PLEASE go to the MK4 forum. If you REALLY want to build a 2.0 - I've given you all of the information you need. Glegor, 911_fan, and I are all pretty good people to ask for advice for 2 liters. Maybe I'm the most patient, though. :laugh:


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Your wrong.*



Glegor said:


> and you are probably WHITE too? because you try and talk like a wanna-be gangster.. dont try and be black, its not cool dude.


He is African American.:thumbup:


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Patient*



Hurt said:


> YOU SAID _*BLACK*_!
> 
> To the OP - what exactly to you plan on doing with this "build"? You say you don't have money, yet you spend 350 dollars on a freaking MUFFLER! You can get the exact same sound with a universal magnaflow muffler for 70 dollars. A whole exhaust kit for under 500. If you're really getting this 1.8T, PLEASE go to the MK4 forum. If you REALLY want to build a 2.0 - I've given you all of the information you need. Glegor, 911_fan, and I are all pretty good people to ask for advice for 2 liters. Maybe I'm the most patient, though. :laugh:


Your a good guy:beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Hurt said:


> Why aren't the mods doing something about this?


mods? 2.0 forum? hehe


Please don't ever let this thread disappear! I love coming back to it








son


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Any person who says "jolf" or "jti" should be shot on site.

Kid, give up.. Seriously. Every post you make gets bashed because of your poor decision making and your lack of research skills. So please, do us and yourself a favor, And stop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

vento86 said:


> Any person who says "jolf" or "jti" should be shot on site.


Don't forget Getta! Or Golf Hatch.......... :facepalm:



Also.. Sig'd!


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> YOU SAID _*BLACK*_!
> 
> To the OP - what exactly to you plan on doing with this "build"? You say you don't have money, yet you spend 350 dollars on a freaking MUFFLER! You can get the exact same sound with a universal magnaflow muffler for 70 dollars. A whole exhaust kit for under 500. If you're really getting this 1.8T, PLEASE go to the MK4 forum. If you REALLY want to build a 2.0 - I've given you all of the information you need. Glegor, 911_fan, and I are all pretty good people to ask for advice for 2 liters. Maybe I'm the most patient, though. :laugh:


I took my muffire back earlier today. Ima just get that 3 in magnaflow exhaust. I got my bread back so i'm gucci famz.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> and by no means, was any of my post (even the reference to black and white) was no way at all meant to be taken seriously..
> 
> it was merely a comparison.. nobody get all worked up because i said BLACK.


So why the hell did it even bring it up? it doesnt have anything to do with race!! Out here i see alot of whites trying to be black and alot of blacks trying to be white all the ****** time.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> and by no means, was any of my post (even the reference to black and white) was no way at all meant to be taken seriously..
> 
> it was merely a comparison.. nobody get all worked up because i said BLACK.


Look at Emnenem, lil whyt, and Paul Wall. They are white rappers!! They have some slang when they talk. Emnenem raps about how he hates his mother all the time, and one of the best rap battlers. Lil whyt raps about ****** people up in the mosh pit. Paul Wall Raps about grillz and drinking on dat purple lean, and owns a jewlrey store that sales grills, and custom jewlrey!!!! 

So not all blacks are what you think they are,and not all whites are what you think they are. We are all gods children. Only god can judge us!!!!!


----------



## c3cars (Dec 27, 2010)

*Amen*



VwBoy2.0L said:


> Look at Emnenem, lil whyt, and Paul Wall. They are white rappers!! They have some slang when they talk. Emnenem raps about how he hates his mother all the time, and one of the best rap battlers. Lil whyt raps about ****** people up in the mosh pit. Paul Wall Raps about grillz and drinking on dat purple lean, and owns a jewlrey store that sales grills, and custom jewlrey!!!!
> 
> So not all blacks are what you think they are,and not all whites are what you think they are. We are all gods children. Only god can judge us!!!!!




Amen!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Look at Emnenem, lil whyt, and Paul Wall. They are white rappers!! They have some slang when they talk. Emnenem raps about how he hates his mother all the time, and one of the best rap battlers. Lil whyt raps about ****** people up in the mosh pit. Paul Wall Raps about grillz and drinking on dat purple lean, and owns a jewlrey store that sales grills, and custom jewlrey!!!!
> 
> So not all blacks are what you think they are,and not all whites are what you think they are. We are all gods children. Only god can judge us!!!!!


Please just log off vortex and never come back... your threads are some of the worst I have ever come across and you are an embarrassment to our whole community:facepalm:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

This the 2.0 forum, not a race war.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbup:


vento86 said:


> This the 2.0 forum, not a race war.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> Please just log off vortex and never come back... your threads are some of the worst I have ever come across and you are an embarrassment to our whole community:facepalm:


no u are the embarrassment of this whole community... You get all frustrated when a ************ like me ask for some tips on what to do with they're car. i like German engineering. I will not drive anything that isnt German!!!! like i posted before. VwBoy2.0L is back!!!!!! I have my opinions and my dicisions in life! I told you that took my muffler back because i am tryin to get that Magnaflow 3 in catback exhaust. What is this the ****** Lion king? "Run Away Scar And Never Return":laugh:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> i like German engineering. I will not drive anything that isnt German!!!! like i posted before. VwBoy2.0L is back!!!!!! I told you that took my muffler back because i am tryin to get that Magnaflow 3 in catback exhaust.


Magnaflow makes a 3" system? I don't think so.

Go to MandrelBendingSolutions.com and get a MK4 2.0 exhaust kit. Mandrel bent 3" systems from like 400/500 dollars. They delete the cat, too. The muffler that comes with them is just a generic one. You can buy a universal magnaflow muffler (look at the system to see if it's center/center or center/offset) for 70 dollars @ summitracing.com, and they have free shipping for this sale.

If you want to make power, the cheapest way to go is the Neuspeed charger. I've already talked about it to you. They can be had for around 1500 dollars. Very easy install (changing an intake manifold, basically).


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> Magnaflow makes a 3" system? I don't think so.
> 
> Go to MandrelBendingSolutions.com and get a MK4 2.0 exhaust kit. Mandrel bent 3" systems from like 400/500 dollars. They delete the cat, too. The muffler that comes with them is just a generic one. You can buy a universal magnaflow muffler (look at the system to see if it's center/center or center/offset) for 70 dollars @ summitracing.com, and they have free shipping for this sale.
> 
> If you want to make power, the cheapest way to go is the Neuspeed charger. I've already talked about it to you. They can be had for around 1500 dollars. Very easy install (changing an intake manifold, basically).


 http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Mk4-25-3-Cat-Back_p_191.html#.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

A 3" exhaust on an NA 2.0 automatic??? Good luck with that..


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Race war!!!!!!


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> A 3" exhaust on an NA 2.0 automatic??? Good luck with that..


that way it can be forced induction ready. For Neuspeed supercharger or Kinetic Stage 1 or 2 snail kit.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> that way it can be forced induction ready. For Neuspeed supercharger or Kinetic Stage 1 or 2 snail kit.


but its going to absolutely suck ass until then..

and then your only gonna be able to make good use of that 3" pipe for about 6.5 hours before your trans blows up..

AUTOS SUCK

DONT MOD YOUR CAR WITHOUT FIRST DOING A 5 SPEED SWAP!!!


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> that way it can be forced induction ready. For Neuspeed supercharger or Kinetic Stage 1 or 2 snail kit.


Don't bother putting the exhaust UNTIL you put the turbo/supercharger on. 3" exhaust on a stock aba is WAY too big.

If you want the Neuspeed charger, the whole build including a 5 speed swap would be about 1500+500+1000.
For the turbo, it'd be 3000+1000+500

Give or take, and of course this is no labor.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I must once again unsubscribe this thread, 5 pgs of this nonsense is too much to handle.:facepalm:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm out too. I think I'm catching retard. eace:


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> you are completely wrong because the only time a Golf and a Jetta will be the same car is if the Golf ****** the Jetta and gave birth to a JTI. If it has a Jetta front and rear hatch its a girl. If it has the Golf front and truck it is a male.:laugh: 2 door or 4 door


wait a minute.. hold on. what happnes when a mk4 jetta ****s a mk3 gti? 

what about an audi A6 and a passat? is that like a sucessful business man picking up a hooker and falling in love with her?


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> that way it can be forced induction ready. For Neuspeed supercharger or Kinetic Stage 1 or 2 snail kit.


The same way every Honda Civic that has been effectively riced out is "ready" for a turbo, suspension, manual swap, etc?

3" exhaust + no mods + auto = ricer status Golf. Don't do it. Seriously, I've seen more automatic Civic coupes with large diameter exhausts than ones with manuals. And a vast majority of the manuals are driven by people who barely know how to drive manual.

Forced Induction first, otherwise you go down the path of the ricer. I know whats going to happen if you do exhaust first- A new thread that says "hey guys why does my Golf not want to go up this small hill?!?! I put a 3" exhaust on it, I should be fast and furious! It makes all this noise and yet grandma in her 25 year old Geo Metro pulls on me on the uphill, WTF!"


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> I'm out too. I think I'm catching retard. eace:


theres definitely enough retard around for it to be contageous!


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry I was just reading this and couldn't help but laugh. Some people need to invest more time into education instead of their hobbies. No matter how passionate you are. For the record the best line of this whole conversation is the first comment on page 2 by the 2.0 guy... "jettas are bigger than jettas" 

lmfao.....


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

mylesp said:


> Sorry I was just reading this and couldn't help but laugh. Some people need to invest more time into education instead of their hobbies. No matter how passionate you are. For the record the best line of this whole conversation is the first comment on page 2 by the 2.0 guy... "jettas are bigger than jettas"
> 
> lmfao.....


 what i meant to say was that jettas are bigger than golfs!!!! my computer sometime **** up when i'm typing


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> I'm out too. I think I'm catching retard. eace:


its not nice insalting your self like that 2's


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> what i meant to say was that jettas are bigger than golfs!!!! my computer sometime **** up when i'm typing


...The only difference is the rear clip/end. They're nearly the same size. The jetta is maybe a foot longer at most.

Any progress on this "build" of yours?:sly:


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> what i meant to say was that jettas are bigger than golfs!!!! my computer sometime **** up when i'm typing


Jettas are 9-10" longer (saloon, not wagon), .2" narrower, and the same height as a Golf.

Sources:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Jetta#Fourth_generation_.28A4.2C_Typ_1J.29

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Golf_Mk4



So really, no they're not "bigger than" Golfs. Bigger implies all around larger. Jettas are _longer_ than Golfs (to account for the trunk, or boot for our European readers ).


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> ...The only difference is the rear clip/end. They're nearly the same size. The jetta is maybe a foot longer at most.
> 
> Any progress on this "build" of yours?:sly:


I ordered a 3in exhaust from 42 Draft Designs and just waiting for it to arrive. I looked at the kenetic Turbokit for the MK4s and saw that it came with the 2.5 Downpipe. I was debating on getting the 1.8T turboback exhaust. The turboback came with a 3 in down pipe but will rum me over 700 stacks.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> The turboback came with a 3 in down pipe but will rum me over 700 stacks.


$700,000 for an exhaust?

Oh, you said RUM, I get it now.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> I ordered a 3in exhaust from 42 Draft Designs and just waiting for it to arrive. I looked at the kenetic Turbokit for the MK4s and saw that it came with the 2.5 Downpipe. I was debating on getting the 1.8T turboback exhaust. The turboback came with a 3 in down pipe but will rum me over 700 stacks.


i'm not going to get the exhaust installed unless the supercharger or turbokit are installed 1st. I found a shop in Denver that installa turbo and supercharger kits and does tranny swaps and motor swaps. I wanted to trade my car in for a 2000 or 2001 Vw Golf 1.8T 4 door hatch with and 5 sp manual. No dealer ship in Colorado Has one!!. Most of them are over 1000 miles away from me. It will be alot of stress for me to drive or fly out there to just test drive a car. If the car ran like **** Ive done waisted my time and money. All that money i spen t getting out there i could have brought me a brand NEW 1.8T motor from the dealer ship, and a salvaged 6 sp tranny and got a swap done.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> $700,000 for an exhaust?
> 
> Oh, you said RUM, I get it now.


i told ya my computer keep on ****** up every time i type b


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> i told ya my computer keep on ****** up every time i type b


what i meant to say was 700 bills ight


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I see you are from the springs. Are you a townie or a cadet?


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> what i meant to say was 700 bills ight


bill = $100 bill correct?

700 bills = 700x $100 = $700,000

unless you mean $1 bills.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

CodeMan said:


> I see you are from the springs. Are you a townie or a cadet?



Have you read this thread? And his posts?

Really, to me cadet = some brains, and that leaves townie = ?????


Damn, sucked back into posting in this thread.....:banghead:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

amotion578 said:


> bill = $100 bill correct?
> 
> 700 bills = 700x $100 = $700,000
> 
> unless you mean $1 bills.


x2

Just because it's 2.5" DP doesn't mean much. You can mate that to 3" exhaust easily. I'm sure it has a reduction.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hurt said:


> x2
> 
> Just because it's 2.5" DP doesn't mean much. You can mate that to 3" exhaust easily. I'm sure it has a reduction.


does it mean by me replacing the 2.5" downpipe for a 3" one?


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> does it mean by me replacing the 2.5" downpipe for a 3" one?


You can switch to a 3" DP, but I'm pretty sure the 2.5" DP will mate up to the 3" exhaust. Or you can get a 2.5"exhaust if you're really that worried. On low boost, you don't need 3" exhaust. I had the stage III Lysholm on a MK2 ABA and I was running 15psi with a 2.5" DP and 2.75" exhaust. I'm not used to MK4, I'm more of a MK1-MK3 guy. Along with Corrados and Sciroccos.


----------



## 4.2 quattro (Mar 9, 2007)

I always found saying "dollars" very difficult, so I can understand his usage of the term "stacks.":what:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

4.2 quattro said:


> I always found saying "dollars" very difficult, so I can understand his usage of the term "stacks.":what:


well, ive always thought it was super hard to say DOLLARS too, but this guy just doesnt know what term to use for what..

a stack is 1000 dollars, last time i checked.

and a bill is 100 dollars..

if you paid 7 stacks for a car, then you paid $7000 dollars

if you paid 4 bills for your CAI, then you paid $400 dollars..

but, if your a retard from colorado, both terms can be QUITE UNIVERSAL!!

oh yea, forgot to mention, the biggest upgrade you can do on a 2.0/auto VW is to add a 3" exhaust system!! it makes them ready for ANYTHING!!!

plus, it should ADD atleast 100hp..


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

I think 3" might be too small still. Have you considered 4"? Remember exhaust gas velocity is your enemy - you're going to want some backpressure for more torque.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> well, ive always thought it was super hard to say DOLLARS too, but this guy just doesnt know what term to use for what..
> 
> a stack is 1000 dollars, last time i checked.
> 
> ...


i have to have the snail, or charger kit in order 4 me to have a 2.5in, or 3 in exhaust ***


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> i have to have the snail, or charger kit in order 4 me to have a 2.5in, or 3 in exhaust ***


And you still make no sense.

"Mr. VwBoy2.0L, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul. "


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

wait


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

I just read the first page of this thread, then skipped to the last page. I'm laughing so hard I'm in tears.

Yo VWBoy, my homie, all you's gotz ta do is put a blowoff valve on that stock 2.0, it'll sound real sweet. Throw a Type-R sticker on the back, and it's worth more horsepowers than a turbo will ever give you.

But you have to keep the "pull off hubbies" on the car for the total sleeper effect.

:laugh:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Jay-Bee said:


> And you still make no sense.
> 
> "Mr. VwBoy2.0L, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul. "


Welcome back to the thread "Mr.JayBee" I always knew you would be back son. So you callni your self dump for listening to it? wow


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> wait
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH NOOO!!! My car isnt a honda famz!! But anyways I wish just puttin that blow off on a stock 2.0 would give me that power besides blowin stacks and only getting 117 HP you know what im sayin HAHAHAHAHAH. Its not VWBoy it is VwBoy2.0L


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Your troll powers are being wasted here in the 2.0 forum. You should really be posting in TCL.


----------



## 2low4fathoes (Apr 25, 2006)

ps2375 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but the chassis are identical. You apparently have not worked on any, ever. Cause if you had, you would know this.
> Maybe if you ever bothered to lift the hood on either one or look at one when it is on a lift, you might notice that they are indeed identical.


why would you think he works on cars? to me it just looks like hes a $hit talker and not a mechanic. oh well. some people get fun from video games, others from $hit talking.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey VWBoy*2.0L*, I found your long lost twin...

http://textsfrombennett.tumblr.com/

:laugh:


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> Hey VWBoy*2.0L*, I found your long lost twin...
> 
> http://textsfrombennett.tumblr.com/
> 
> :laugh:


thats faaaaaarrrrr from my twin b


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> thats faaaaaarrrrr from my twin b


A choice excerpt from textsfrombennett:

"i jus steel a magazine cAlled Hustler im pissed i thought it was gunna B about gittin money"

"so i open it while poopen anD wat da fuk it all naked bitchez! where da artikals about how 2 b a hustla ?"

And here's a quote from you:



> i'm not going to get the exhaust installed unless the supercharger or turbokit are installed 1st. I found a shop in Denver that installa turbo and supercharger kits and does tranny swaps and motor swaps. I wanted to trade my car in for a 2000 or 2001 Vw Golf 1.8T 4 door hatch with and 5 sp manual. No dealer ship in Colorado Has one!!. Most of them are over 1000 miles away from me. It will be alot of stress for me to drive or fly out there to just test drive a car. If the car ran like **** Ive done waisted my time and money. All that money i spen t getting out there i could have brought me a brand NEW 1.8T motor from the dealer ship, and a salvaged 6 sp tranny and got a swap done.



No really, the resemblance is there. Your grammar is marginally better. Use of random uppercase is hit and miss. Misspellings everywhere.

Is your name Bennett by chance?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> thats faaaaaarrrrr from my twin b


oh no, its an EXACT resemblance..

you sure your momma didnt have another ill-legitimate child that she never told you about?!

yea, i did just go there...

i DID just make fun of your mom!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> Your troll powers are being wasted here in the 2.0 forum. You should really be posting in TCL.


whats TCL?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Glegor said:


> whats TCL?


The Car Lounge


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Glegor said:


> oh no, its an EXACT resemblance..
> 
> you sure your momma didnt have another ill-legitimate child that she never told you about?!
> 
> ...


Was your moma the one I heard about that can open a a beer bottle with her ***** if so ima holla at her !!!!!!!


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

So.. how goes this "build"?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Hurt said:


> So.. how goes this "build"?


What build? Oh riiiiight, this thread actually had some kind of purpose?

kid's been on here for 4 years talking about it and probably still couldn't tell a ratchet apart from a god damn hammer.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/20672195.jpg


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

^ I ****ing love that guy on there. If I EVER need a lawyer, I'm calling him up. :laugh:


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

amotion578 said:


> ratchet-hammer.jpg


Bwahahaha, you sir just made my morning.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jay-Bee said:


> Bwahahaha, you sir just made my morning.


:laugh: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

vwboy, you are the biggest loser on the forums.. learn to read, learn to TYPE, put down the "ebonics for dummys" guide, the crackpipe, stop drinking the bong water, and stop being such a "wannabe" you sound like a moron trying to talk like a gangster,much less type like one.you know nothing about vw's,in fact my 13 year old son and his girlfriend know more about vw's than you do. your use of the broken-english language makes you look like your some punk teenager trying to impress everyone by following "hot new trends", your parents didn't raise you properly, your dad is probably an alcoholic who beats your mom,or he just knocked her up and left.. and its "left" not "bolted" stop with the "i be she be we be " crap and talk like an adult human being.. i work with several african americans, and NONE of them talk like that, and they find white people that do a discraise and offense to them, and enjoy beating them sensless... act your age, not your grade level kid.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Now while I agree with some of the things you have said... WHY ON EARTH did you have to bump this? I thought it had died for good.


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

kind of like mixing beer with hard alcohol... it seemd like a good idea at the time...lol


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

wetbar said:


> vwboy, you are the biggest loser on the forums.. learn to read, learn to TYPE, put down the "ebonics for dummys" guide, the crackpipe, stop drinking the bong water, and stop being such a "wannabe" you sound like a moron trying to talk like a gangster,much less type like one.you know nothing about vw's,in fact my 13 year old son and his girlfriend know more about vw's than you do. your use of the broken-english language makes you look like your some punk teenager trying to impress everyone by following "hot new trends", your parents didn't raise you properly, your dad is probably an alcoholic who beats your mom,or he just knocked her up and left.. and its "left" not "bolted" stop with the "i be she be we be " crap and talk like an adult human being.. i work with several african americans, and NONE of them talk like that, and they find white people that do a discraise and offense to them, and enjoy beating them sensless... act your age, not your grade level kid.


You have a lot of anger in you and a racist/stereotypical mind.. Grow up.


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

wetbar said:


> vwboy, you are the biggest loser on the forums.. learn to read, learn to TYPE, put down the "ebonics for dummys" guide, the crackpipe, stop drinking the bong water, and stop being such a "wannabe" you sound like a moron trying to talk like a gangster,much less type like one.you know nothing about vw's,in fact my 13 year old son and his girlfriend know more about vw's than you do. your use of the broken-english language makes you look like your some punk teenager trying to impress everyone by following "hot new trends", your parents didn't raise you properly, your dad is probably an alcoholic who beats your mom,or he just knocked her up and left.. and its "left" not "bolted" stop with the "i be she be we be " crap and talk like an adult human being.. i work with several african americans, and NONE of them talk like that, and they find white people that do a discraise and offense to them, and enjoy beating them sensless... act your age, not your grade level kid.





Hurt said:


> You have a lot of anger in you and a racist/stereotypical mind.. Grow up.


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

um, no racist, and npot stereotypical, just observation.. besides it'd be kind of hard for me to be a racist if you actually knew anything about me or my family,lol 

let the hate flow through you, i love it amotion!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahaha . 

as for being racist.. nope.. i just hate when people try to act like something they are not.. kind of like a normal house cat trying to act like a tiger... just doesn't flow. be yourself.. stop following the crowd.. be a shepard... not a sheep.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

wetbar said:


> blah blah blah blah


Dude, you're seriously worse than VWboy after that post, GTFO.


----------



## acacia strain (May 30, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

wetbar said:


> um, no racist, and npot stereotypical, just observation.. besides it'd be kind of hard for me to be a racist if you actually knew anything about me or my family,lol
> 
> let the hate flow through you, i love it amotion!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahaha .
> 
> as for being racist.. nope.. i just hate when people try to act like something they are not.. kind of like a normal house cat trying to act like a tiger... just doesn't flow. be yourself.. stop following the crowd.. be a shepard... not a sheep.


the point is you had no reason to go with all the name calling and assumptions and basically belittling someone to the upmost degree because of how they chose to speak. Good job on makings your stance land on deafs ears.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

This thread is further proof that there are no longer moderators for this forum. I've reported this thread at LEAST 4 times now.


----------



## acacia strain (May 30, 2012)

911_fan said:


> This thread is further proof that there are no longer moderators for this forum. I've reported this thread at LEAST 4 times now.


Well if you could've handled being a mod you might have been able to lock this up


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

acacia strain said:


> Well if you could've handled being a mod you might have been able to lock this up


What exactly are you implying? I voluntarily had myself removed as a site moderator for my own reasons, not anyone else's. Go f*ck yourself, troll.


----------



## acacia strain (May 30, 2012)

911_fan said:


> What exactly are you implying? I voluntarily had myself removed as a site moderator for my own reasons, not anyone else's. Go f*ck yourself, troll.


What's the matter tcatt? Hit a nerve?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

_*yawn*_ You can do better than that, I know you can. 

Go back to trolling so you can get banned....again.


----------



## acacia strain (May 30, 2012)

911_fan said:


> _*yawn*_ You can do better than that, I know you can.
> 
> Go back to trolling so you can get banned....again.


I gt banned for some **** I didn't do. Anthony is a douche who hates me. ***** I keeps it real


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

vento86, pls

FWIW, he doesn't think too highly of me either.


----------



## acacia strain (May 30, 2012)

911_fan said:


> vento86, pls
> 
> FWIW, he doesn't think too highly of me either.


:wave:

You ave me **** for no reason. And that was 4 names ago


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

alright highschoolers, take the personal stuff elsewhere :beer:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> alright highschoolers, take the personal stuff elsewhere :beer:


High what? I was in high school when most of you ****ers were still breast feeding.









And this thread is a train wreck anyways.....

blah blah blah


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

911_fan said:


> High what? I was in high school when most of you ****ers were still breast feeding.


damn and i thought I was old for this forum!


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

nah quintin,your never too old for sensless nonesense and laughs,lol


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> J WTF son. See i havent been on this **** in 3 ****in years, and i thought your *** has ****in changed and forgot about me. whats the ****in deal yo u missed me? Well i got good news 4 ya famz I'M BACK SON!!! and Better than ever its the SECOND COMING OF VwBoy2.0L!!!!!! YEEAAHH BUDDY !! 4 yo haten ***. You think i am a ****in multi ****in milionarie where i can just wipe my ****in ***with ****in Franklins u madd wrong kid!!!! Im not gettin rid of my car! so u can go head with that BS!!! Why dont you swapp yo ****y *** 2.0L into a 20V then since u claimin my shyt is a ****in sludge box and cant do anything to it. I am gonna do some **** to it!!!! I want to make sure that i will get the hp i want without no **** ups you know what im saying. Some folks has bills to pay, Car parts are very exorbitant and u have to have the time and money for the damn project. I want a 4 door mk4 golf with a 1.8T and 5 speed tranny but they are rare to find out here in the damn springs. but since i can not ****in find one ima customize my whips engine into the 2.0T 20V. while u still tuning your eight valve with 2.0L software I getting 1.8T software and averaging 5x more HP than ya.


 I haven't laughed this hard on Vortex in a long time. 

Does anyone have the english version of this?:laugh:


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

I came into this thread hoping for some useful information, instead it's like a bad day in the mkiv forums.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Or any day in the mkiv forums.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MahTrek=] (Nov 6, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> Or any day in the mkiv forums.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


With the exception of the words air, haters, stance, & YOLO


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

2003 golfer said:


> I came into this thread hoping for some useful information, instead it's like a bad day in the mkiv forums.


There is info, IF you ignore all of the posts by VWboy2.0, and everything after page 2 or3. Or you could just read other more informative threads in the 16V and Hybrid forums.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

This is amazing. It this thread goes a year with out lock .. ima post up my own thread. Lol.
Oh look page 8


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Been Gone a long time........
Just popped in to see whats going on.....
This thread went full retard.......and you should never ever go full retard.......
Now that said......who gives a crap about the 20/20 swap...???
Its stupid and a waste of time......build an 8v or a 20v...do not mix the 2 its a huge waste of time and money...
an ABA will stay together in stock form to 375 ish...adding lowered compression and a good cam and valve springs..also head studs....good turbo tubular race style exhaust manifold..tuning is key...
and NOT GENERIC OFF THE SHELF CHIP GARBAGE TUNE
A stock 1.8t block will toss its guts above 310whp so you need rods...and since you feel the need for 2l displacement the 1.8 head will go on the aeg block with less drama....and will need rods and pistons .......and for good reliable power both the 8v and 20v should have rods and pistons......
all things being = a 20v head makes more power at the same boost level..its head flow PERIOD
Build a 1.8t...stop the parts mixing BS
or build an 8v
You will never build either engine.anyway ...so go away

This topic has been covered in depth many times....search retard....do it...stop wasting space with these posts


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Salsa GTI said:


> Been Gone a long time........
> Just popped in to see whats going on.....
> This thread went full retard.......and you should never ever go full retard.......
> Now that said......who gives a crap about the 20/20 swap...???
> ...


 *GASP* You're alive!!


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Tried to read through this thread for laughs, but I couldn't make it past "the second coming of vwboy2.0". :laugh:

Why is this thread still open? :facepalm:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Hurt said:


> Tried to read through this thread for laughs, but I couldn't make it past "the second coming of vwboy2.0". :laugh:
> 
> Why is this thread still open? :facepalm:


lol... LOVE this thread...

wheres the LIKE button?


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> J WTF son. See i havent been on this **** in 3 ****in years, and i thought your *** has ****in changed and forgot about me. whats the ****in deal yo u missed me? Well i got good news 4 ya famz I'M BACK SON!!! and Better than ever its the SECOND COMING OF VwBoy2.0L!!!!!! YEEAAHH BUDDY !! 4 yo haten ***. You think i am a ****in multi ****in milionarie where i can just wipe my ****in ***with ****in Franklins u madd wrong kid!!!! Im not gettin rid of my car! so u can go head with that BS!!! Why dont you swapp yo ****y *** 2.0L into a 20V then since u claimin my shyt is a ****in sludge box and cant do anything to it. I am gonna do some **** to it!!!! I want to make sure that i will get the hp i want without no **** ups you know what im saying. Some folks has bills to pay, Car parts are very exorbitant and u have to have the time and money for the damn project. I want a 4 door mk4 golf with a 1.8T and 5 speed tranny but they are rare to find out here in the damn springs. but since i can not ****in find one ima customize my whips engine into the 2.0T 20V. while u still tuning your eight valve with 2.0L software I getting 1.8T software and averaging 5x more HP than ya.





VwBoy2.0L said:


> the only way i can blow my tranny is if i stap a bomp on it litterally and push the button and caaBOOM. thats the only way i see blowing up a tranny
> Who ever owned the q_jet's build prolly put a quarter racks of bricks into that 8V motor and only came up with 374 whp. a 2.0L with a 20V will have 2x more whp than that kid ask your self this would you rather make 8 Bills an hr with a small pay check or 20 Bills an hr with a fat *** paycheck:laugh:
> "Think about it bro"





VwBoy2.0L said:


> Q's in Vegas! He is a resident in Vegas! in Vegas they are madd ballars out there! They will splurge they bread on anything. Q probly dropped a quarter million stacks into that 8V to get that amount of hp. does Q has a MK4 2.0L 8V? or a MK3 2.0L 8V? or a MK2 2.0L 8V? or a MK1 2.0L 8V?





VwBoy2.0L said:


> The names are different, the body shapes are different golfs can come with 2dr, or 4dr. The ietta on the other hand only comes in 4dr. The motors, and features they come with are identical but the name and the chasis are totally different.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

wait, WHAT?!

they NEVER MADE 2 door Jettas?

WOW... that is a new one on me!!

i SWEAR that VW made both mk1, and mk2 Jetta Coupes?!

god, i forgot how awesome this thread is..

god, who would have thought that someone could make $800/hour, let alone $2000/hour!!!

"quarter million stacks" so, that would be 250,000,000... no?


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Glegor said:


> wait, WHAT?!
> 
> they NEVER MADE 2 door Jettas?
> 
> ...


A stack is 1,000 dollars where I'm from. A bill is a 100 dollar bill.. So only 250,000 I guess..

And idk what to call my 2 door coupes now. Jettas? Lol don't exist!!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Hurt said:


> A stack is 1,000 dollars where I'm from. A bill is a 100 dollar bill.. So only 250,000 I guess..
> 
> And idk what to call my 2 door coupes now. Jettas? Lol don't exist!!


"quarter million stacks"

so, a quarter million is 250,000

times that by 1000 (add 3 zeros)

and you get 250 million..

BTW.. they are just 2dr Golfs, but with a trunk instead of a hatch..

i love it when people talk about their "golf hatchback"

well no shizz sherlock.. they didnt make golfs in any other body style besides hatch..


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

bump.


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG! Why did you bring this thing back! Hilarious, but WHYYYYYYY?

I have nothing to add.......


----------



## Tomjr (Aug 8, 2012)

are annual bumps in this thread a thing now? :laugh:
cya next april! :beer:


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

+1b4tl!


----------



## Tomjr (Aug 8, 2012)

Facepalm.jpg

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

It has literally taken me 3 days to read this thread start to finish, 2 of those 3 days have been trying to comprehend, reread, decipher, reread, and try to comprehend again exactly what VwBoy is trying to say. I am now stuck with a permanent forest Whittaker eye face and all basic motor function is gone... 😒🔫 mind. Blown.😨 💨


----------

